# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF تحديثات :  Atf ini update

## seffari

*Hello attached is the latest ini for atf users The new models added * *Rm-772 nokia x2-05
rm-799 nokia asha 201 
rm-800 nokia asha 201.1 
rm-801 nokia lumia 800 
rm-803 nokia lumia 710 
rm-809 nokia lumia 710.1*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

مشكور يابوب على المتابعة
+++

----------

